# Graphics Contest #41 - Holly



## Gypsy Girl

I figured it was time doodlebug's Holly was the subject of a graphics contest.  

*Graphic Contest Rules *

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Holly" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Jeanie

Look at that regal pose! This should be a great contest!


----------



## Lisa 216

A most excellent choice of subjects


----------



## Heather102180

When is the deadline for entries?


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Oh, I'm sorry! I completely forgot.  The deadline is July 31st, or at least that was what it was originally. I can extend it if necessary.


----------



## marie73

I've been working on one for hours and hours, but I believe I'll leave this one to the experts, who will have amazing entries, I'm sure.


----------



## jessamica8

marie73 said:


> I've been working on one for hours and hours, but I believe I'll leave this one to the experts, who will have amazing entries, I'm sure.


You should continue your work in progress and enter it anyway.  I'm sure any cat owner would love to see lots of entries, and it's nice to have some variety. Besides, it's good practice, and I think you should keep up the good work and join all the contests, if you have the time of course.


----------



## Megan1216

Marie, enter it anyways!  I'm going to have to do this one with MS Paint, as I am on a different computer. Good choice!


----------



## Megan1216

Edit: I had to change my graphic. I was SO embarassed by it.  I hope it's ok. :wink:


----------



## marie73




----------



## Jeanie

Great job! I wish I could do something that good! Both are very nice.


----------



## jessamica8

Great! I like them both!


----------



## DesnBaby

Megan, I had the same idea as you, but when I thought Holly I thought of the holly berries from Christmas:


----------



## Jeanie

Lovely!


----------



## DesnBaby

Let's see more


----------



## anakat

Hi,
I am new here. I love playing with graphics, is anyone allowed to enter the contest?


----------



## Jeanie

Absolutely, anakat! Welcome, and by all means submit an entry!


----------



## anakat

My attempt with the beautiful Holly


----------



## Jeanie

I love it!


----------



## marie73

That's beautiful, Anne!


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Great job, everyone! The graphics are lovely.


----------



## Megan1216

The thing I HATE about these contests, is the voting! You can NEVER choose one without problems on deciding which entry to vote on!  

Thanks to those who commented on my graphic, althought it was HORRIBLE [graphic entry].  

Marie, that's cool! Des, very pretty! Anakat, pretty also!


----------



## marie73

Megan, you're much too hard on yourself! :? 

It's very festive, and Des obviously loved it or she wouldn't have stolen your idea. 

(just kidding, Des!) :wink:


----------



## Megan1216

> It's very festive, and Des obviously loved it or she wouldn't have stolen your idea.


 You have a point there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Lol :lol: I had the idea way before I saw Megan's entry Marie :wink:


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Lol :lol: I had the idea way before I saw Megan's entry Marie :wink:


 *Signs* Not gonna argue, no point. We all know *I* am right! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Meaghan1216 said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol :lol: I had the idea way before I saw Megan's entry Marie :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> *Signs* Not gonna argue, no point. We all know *I* am right! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

*YOU* might think that, but others will not. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

I hope we get a couple of last minute entries!  (Although voting is going to be tough regardless!)


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Meaghan1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol :lol: I had the idea way before I saw Megan's entry Marie :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> *Signs* Not gonna argue, no point. We all know *I* am right! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *YOU* might think that, but others will not. :wink:
Click to expand...

 Uh-uh! *EVERYBODY* loves me. *Ok, that's going WAY OVERBOARD!* :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Meaghan1216 said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaghan1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol :lol: I had the idea way before I saw Megan's entry Marie :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> *Signs* Not gonna argue, no point. We all know *I* am right! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *YOU* might think that, but others will not. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-uh! *EVERYBODY* loves me. *Ok, that's going WAY OVERBOARD!* :lol:
Click to expand...

Definetly :lol:


----------



## jessamica8

All the entries are lovely!

I was working on one, but I got busy and haven't quite finished. I'll make sure to enter the next one.


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Great job, everybody! Thanks for your hard work. I'll have one of the mods close this thread, and then the voting can begin.


----------



## Jeanie

Good luck, everyone!


----------

